# The ultimate Cuteness contest (with prize)



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2010)

*Ultimate Cuteness Contest: Officially OVER!*

Winner:

chemistryfreak


Spoiler











Prize:$15 (sorry, it'd be more but yeah, unforeseen reasons prevent that)

I don't know what it is about that girl, or that picture, but I just love it. Maybe it's just the fact i've had a low-quality headshot of the picture and wanted to always find the full picture...for literally years now (not really sure why either). Whatever the reason, I found it the cutest. Not in a "d'awww" kind of way, but just in a general cuteness kind of way.

Actually, there were two clear winners, but due to some unforeseen reasons I can't be giving out two first prizes like I had wanted.
Twiffles was pretty much dominating for quite a while. That video was some serious amounts of cuteness (not to mention it lead to me watching the first anime in about 6-7 years that I actually enjoyed thoroughly).
In the end, I couldn't decide if Twiffles or Chemistryfreak should win, so I flipped a coin. Really. It was that close.

There were tons of cute things in this thread, god knows my "cuteness" folder started weeping when I mass saved most of the images in this thread to it. There were a LOT of close-to-winning pictures. I'd make a spoiler-train of them all, but i'm lazy. Though an honorable mention to ojsinnerz. 3 pictures and damn close to winning. Suuper cute dog girl picture. 



Spoiler












Thanks for playin', and making my cuteness folder a lot larger.

and screw you spammers. Quite surprised at the lack of moderation for a forum not dedicated to spamming idiots. But whatever, still got quite a bit out of this thread.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 23, 2010)

I found a cute picture!



Spoiler











So where is money? I get nao, rite?


EDIT:
I always thought Arno from Summon Knight 2 was super cute.


Spoiler


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoiler: So good it moves


----------



## mameks (Dec 23, 2010)

O ho~, this is awesome.


Spoiler: space reserved for cuteness
















Spoiler



[title:Update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Spoiler: desktopable






















More tomorrow


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 23, 2010)

My avatar is teh cuteness!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 23, 2010)

I won. Give me the prize.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 23, 2010)

Spoiler



[titlerepare for teh cuteness]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






As Light Yagami would say: I win.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

Lemme go on a whim here and enter something unique.



Spoiler



Two butterflies were in love.........
One day, they decided to play Hide n Seek....... 

During the play.....
Boy Butterfly - "A small game within us"
Girl Butterfly - "OK"
Boy Butterfly - "The one who sits in this flower tomorrow early in 
the morning.....that one loves the other one more....." 
Girl Butterfly - "OK"

Next morning, the boy butterfly waits for the flower to open so that
he can sit before the girl butterfly does...... 

Finally, the flower opened.....
What did he see.....?????........ 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

The girl butterfly had died inside the flower..... 

She stayed there all night......so that early in the morning......as 
soon as she sees him.......she can fly to him and tell him how much she
loved him........

This is true LOVE....
Life is LOVE....... 

LIVING MIGHT MEAN TAKING CHANCES, BUT THEY ARE WORTH TAKING......
LOVING MIGHT BE A MISTAKE, BUT ITS WORTH MAKING........


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 23, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Lemme go on a whim here and enter something unique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This kinda makes me not want to love anyone ever.


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Lemme go on a whim here and enter something unique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;~~~~~;


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 24, 2010)

Thought I might as well enter XD



Spoiler























There's a lot of cute here


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What exactly does that mean?


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 24, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reaction exactly.

;~;


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;~;=


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Lemme try another one.



Spoiler



Teacher Debbie Moon's first graders were discussing a
picture of a family.

One little boy in the picture had a different color hair
than the other family members.

One child suggested that maybe he was adopted.

A little girl named Jocelynn Jay said, "I know all about
adoptions because I was adopted."

"What does it mean to be adopted?" asked another child.

"It means that you grew in your mommy's heart instead
of her tummy." said Jocelynn.


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Lemme try another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







That's so sweet|cute.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Another, since everyone's either posting a cat or an anime girl, I'll post this.


----------



## lefangz (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Why is there a spoiler with nothing in it?

Anyways, next entry (there are several Steam games which I am desperate to get).

There is one movie that has made me scream "cuuuuute" and cry the most at the same time. This:


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler











$15 pl0x


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

I was kinda scared to go in this thread when I saw monkat posted in it.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 24, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I was kinda scared to go in this thread when I saw monkat posted in it.


You're afraid of sexiness?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 24, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see wat U did thar!
seriously, I knew what your entry would be before I even opened the thread.
So predictable...


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess.
Hairy nipple?


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pft. I have so many body parts to show....

It's just that my nipples are the farthest I can go without it getting removed


----------



## Goli (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler










And my avatar, which is me.
Cute enough? ?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, I'm sort of used to it by now, but I was scared by how much this thread would be corrupted when you came in.


----------



## monkat (Dec 24, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Not really, I'm sort of used to it by now, but I was scared by how much this thread would be corrupted when you came in.



Corrupted!?

What are you talking about? There's no discussion of hairy nipples going on here?

Oh...wait...


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 24, 2010)

Guys stop spamming the thread. Really annoying. EoF and blogs is for spam.

Really likin' the entries so far. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## lefangz (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Okay, next entry:

I know you don't like male ones, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler










you can not resist


----------



## Devin (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 24, 2010)

Not sure how to put in spoiler bar =/. It would of make my post that much more epic.


----------



## Devin (Dec 24, 2010)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> Not sure how to put in spoiler bar =/. It would of make my post that much more epic.



*spoiler> picture link */spoiler>

Replace * with [, and > with ].


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Pixar is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Dec 24, 2010)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> Not sure how to put in spoiler bar =/. It would of make my post that much more epic.







Da phuck?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Might aswell post as much


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 24, 2010)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> Not sure how to put in spoiler bar =/. It would of make my post that much more epic.
> Use CODE
> 
> 
> ...



My entry:


Spoiler









 I mean, is Yoshi really a boy? Seriously.


(Yay 300th post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bulit (Dec 24, 2010)

The entirety of this website:
http://squee.icanhascheezburger.com/



Spoiler



Backup (if first isn't allowed):


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













5 more


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

I love this story so much.



Spoiler









A store owner was tacking a sign above his door that read "Puppies for Sale". Signs have a way of attracting children, and soon a little boy appeared at the store and asked, "How much are you gonna sell those puppies for?" The store owner replied, "Anywhere from $30 to $50." The little boy reached into his pocket and pulled out some change. "I have $2.37, can I look at them?" The store owner smiled and whistled. Out of the back of the store came his dog running down the aisle followed by five little puppies. One puppy was lagging considerably behind. Immediately the little boy singled out the lagging, limping puppy.

"What's wrong with that little dog?" he asked. The man explained that when the puppy was born the vet said it had a bad hip socket and would limp for the rest of it's life. The little boy got really excited and said "That's the puppy I want to buy!" The man replied "No, you don't want to buy that little dog. If you really want him, I'll give him to you." The little boy got upset. He looked straight into the man's eyes and said, "I don't want you to give him to me. He is worth every bit as much as the other dogs and I'll pay the full price. In fact, I will give you $2.37 now and 50 cents every month until I have him paid for."

The man countered, "You really don't want to buy this puppy, son. He's never gonna be able to run, jump and play like other puppies." The little boy reached down and rolled up his pant leg to reveal a badly twisted, crippled left leg supported by a big metal brace. He looked up at the man and said, "Well, I don't run so well myself and the little puppy will need someone who understands." The man was now biting his bottom lip. Tears welled up in his eyes... He smiled and said, "Son, I hope and pray that each and every one of these puppies will have an owner such as you."

The world is full of people who need someone who understands.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler



The story goes that some time ago, a man punished his 3-year-old daughter for wasting a roll of gold wrapping paper. Money was tight and he became infuriated when the child tried to decorate a box to put under the Christmas tree. Nevertheless, the little girl brought the gift to her father the next morning and said, "This is for you, Daddy." 

The man was embarrassed by his earlier overreaction, but his anger flared again when he found out the box was empty. He yelled at her, stating, "Don't you know, when you give someone a present, there is supposed to be something inside? The little girl looked up at him with tears in her eyes and cried, "Oh, Daddy, it's not empty at all. I blew kisses into the box. They're all for you, Daddy."

The father was crushed. He put his arms around his little girl, and he begged for her forgiveness. 

Only a short time later, an accident took the life of the child. It is also told that her father kept that gold box by his bed for many years and, whenever he was discouraged, he would take out an imaginary kiss and remember the love of the child who had put it there.

In a very real sense, each one of us, as humans beings, have been given a gold container filled with unconditional love and kisses... from our children, family members, and friends. There is simply no other possession, anyone could hold, more precious than this.



Sometimes, things you read can be cuter than anything else. In this case, it's so sad that it's cute at the same time.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

This is what i have...

Animated Pics


Spoiler: Panda Neko Dance













Spoiler: Moar Panda Neko Dance











Non-animated Pics


Spoiler: Kawaiii~



 







Spoiler: Think u can handle it?



 




 I really like this one!


Spoiler: This is drawn by me~



 







Spoiler: My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute













Spoiler: My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute











Well i hope u like it~


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













More!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler











Who would've thought I'd contribute to this.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

Well i decided to post a few moar pics....



Spoiler: Christmas Girl



 







Spoiler: My personal favourite



 







Spoiler: isn't she cute



 







Spoiler: Hug













Spoiler: Star













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler: Lucky Star













Spoiler: Moar













Spoiler: Moar










What??? Want moar?


Spoiler













Spoiler











Spoiler









well thatz all for now~ 



Spoiler


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










Bonus


Spoiler









Drugged smile


Hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: added 3 more
Edit2:Added bonus 

PS:the first,fourth,seventh and ninth spoilers are all animated pls wait for full picture


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 24, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Spoiler


COUNTER!



Spoiler













Spoiler










--


Spoiler













Spoiler










edit:
added another pic
edit2:
moremore


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler












Maybe borerline pedofilier lol But, she's always been my childhood crush... and still kind of is


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not cute


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Dec 24, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Thats not cute


that's what I thought about all the anime and pictures of cats. I know the OP said he didn't like them so I'm not expecting to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I wanted to post it anyway.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmm seems that no one posted any cosplays so i decided to post some cute cosplays...


Spoiler: ??????s Kawaii COSPLAY


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler











So much win, it transcends your anti-male bias.
And what's with all this anime shit?


----------



## Isabelyes (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler































Yay~!


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

I noticed that 80% of all of the pics here are either of girls from anime or cats.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 24, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I noticed that 80% of all of the pics here are either of girls from anime or cats.


mines a dog


----------



## Javacat (Dec 24, 2010)

Had to use archive.org as original site is down now


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I noticed that 80% of all of the pics here are either of girls from anime or cats.


Mavbe because hells malice said your best bet is to use anime girls with pink hair


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

Pandas are cute too~


Spoiler: Panda


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler










Happy cute family


----------



## lolzed (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler






















Red Pandas are cute


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler









 Desktop link:http://anime.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/384153/



Another
EDIT: Fixed


----------



## blueshockz (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope a picture of my cute girlfriend end this contest..=))






pm me if i won...Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler












Free mugs[with cats] anyone


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

For cat lovers out there~


Spoiler: ?????????? - Stalking Cat -









Spoiler: ?×?? - Cat Box -









Spoiler: ?????? - Sleeping Cat -









Spoiler: ???????? - Drowsy Cat -









Spoiler: ?????? - Tickle the Cat -







haha i love cute things~


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 24, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> For cat lovers out there~
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ?????????? - Stalking Cat -
> ...


Dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stalking cat was the best.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 24, 2010)

surprised  kitteh

You could watch it all day


----------



## Arras (Dec 24, 2010)

http://shingakunet.com/school/9000226898/9000283703/special/.
Or anything else from eyezmaze.com.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

More videos of cats...


Spoiler: ??????????? - Stalking Cat 2 -









Spoiler: ???????? - Trip Cat -







Im just a cat lover~Cats are the cutest!


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2010)

Spoiler: Warning, a lot.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Warning, a lot.


D'awwww, ducklings.


----------



## wessel261 (Dec 24, 2010)

cutest EVER!!!
I melted when I saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 25, 2010)

So who is ready for more cat cutness?


Spoiler: ??????? - Watching Cat -









Spoiler: ?????









Spoiler: ????...?????? - Yuck!! but once more... -









Spoiler: ???????? - Bubble Cat -


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2010)

Heres a video of picture of cute animals


Here you go more cat vids


----------



## Nyutan (Dec 25, 2010)

My SL avatar! 



Spoiler


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 25, 2010)

mwhahahah here are some kawaii desktop wallpapers...


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler: My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute




















Some random cute pics...


Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2010)

Spoiler: Warning... catchy.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG!! How can i forget about Tony Tony Chopper the pet/doctor of the straw hat pirates (??????)


Spoiler: Wanted













Spoiler































*Die of cuteness


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn,just soooo cuteeee!!!!!!!!




@ Chemistryfreak: Man you realy like to win this,this shows how obsess jap people become


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Damn,just soooo cuteeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Vigilante: There is a difference between obsess and motivated. I just so happen to like cute things too thus im motivated to post more cute things. (???)?????????!

Anyway ??(*? ?)???)??.?.:*??Merry X'mas:*???:.*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 26, 2010)

Hells Malice is gonna have a hard time sifting through all of these. (then again, half of these look nearly the same)


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 26, 2010)

Actually i've been sifting through them as they're posted and taking note of what I like, lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 26, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 26, 2010)

more mecha musume


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## azntiger (Dec 26, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler










Penguins because they're my favorite animal


----------



## Westside (Dec 26, 2010)

/thread


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 26, 2010)

Entire thread is baby!


Spoiler


----------



## jan777 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats a club penguin picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats me and my girlfriend, we date through club penguin, cause you know... long distance relationship.
I just wanna share it. I think Its cute, the picture and the significance.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler














More for the win


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

All some random stuff i found on google




Spoiler











crappy naruto


Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

Vigilante and chemistryfreak really seem to want this. It's almost hurting my teeth to smile at all of these pictures.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol, i'll never win this.



Spoiler








http://news.monsterlittle.com/wp-content/u...nendoroid-1.jpg
http://winterheim.com/wp-content/uploads/2...caloidpuchi.jpg


There's links there because the img tags are being a bish.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's another story.



Spoiler



A boy had cancer and he had one month to live. He liked a girl working in a bookstore very much. He never told her, and kept his crush a secret. He kept coming back to the store and buying books just to talk to her. He died the month after.

The girl went to his house to inquire about him. His mom told her that he just recently died. When she reached his room, he saw stacks and stacks of books, unopened from their plastic packaging and unread. She broke out into tears.

She was giving love letters to the boy that were wedged between the pages of the books. She was also in love with him.

Jump at the chance for love because you never know when it will all go away.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

You knew this was coming.



Spoiler: The Gang's All Here


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Here's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You knew this was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Gang's All Here







Instant win.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

Another.



Spoiler



There was a boy following a girl.

GIRL - Why are you following me?

BOY - You are really pretty and I think I'm in love with you!

GIRL - You haven't met my friend yet. She's a lot prettier than me and she's right behind you. 

*Boy looks behind him*

BOY - There's no one there.

GIRL - If you really loved me, you wouldn't have looked behind you.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 27, 2010)

More cute pics...


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> More cute pics...
> *SNIP*



Jesus.... getting dizzy from girls with pink hair.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 27, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Spoiler: So good it moves



THAT'S SO CUTE IT'S IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 27, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> More cute pics...
> 
> 
> Spoiler



...holy shit.
I've been looking for that full picture for...ages.
I found a fairly low-quality headshot of it and knew that it wasn't the full picture, so i've been obsessively looking for it but never had any success.
Awesome.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't really tell if the one on the right is a girl or not, but the rules say no pictures with only guys in it, for personal preference. xD
Cute, none-the-less *--*


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

More:



Spoiler











if it doesnt work: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_YF1tNfQVN8w/Stu1...91014miku07.jpg


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler











@ Hells Malice:Why dont you just decide the winner is already


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, I want my 15-30 dollars.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 27, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U mean like tike this?



Spoiler










Haha this is what im doing now



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 27, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is a higher resolution one


Spoiler


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

@ ChemistryFreak:I think  we can both agree that we really want to get that 20$ thats why we are spamming this tread with cute pics.
If I were to win that I will buy myself an acekard


----------



## .Chris (Dec 27, 2010)

The winner shall be I.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are more To Heart 2 Wallpapers


Spoiler


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler















You know the drill
PS:all of this are wallpaper able


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 27, 2010)

Here u go...


Spoiler: Warning: HUGE collection of Lucy Maria Misora wallpapers





































Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

I think Hells Malice might be tired of looking at cute pics. I know I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eyes bleeding over cute anime things.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like Chemistryfreak is now spamming heart2 pictures and looks like I have to fight back.



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

Thread makes my eyes and teeth bleed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CUTE.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Hells Malice the more you dont try to judge this contest,the more me and chemistryfreak will post


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler: Don't u think so too?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Don't u think so too?


Super Cute.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You knew this was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Gang's All Here


Quoting the cutest post.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[sarcasm]


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 27, 2010)

It's a video but it's still cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[title: Cherry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 27, 2010)

Tornadosurvives said:
			
		

> It's a video but it's still cute!



Fix'd.


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2010)

All random 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler

















































Spoiler















For lolz 


Spoiler


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler



http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/1041/m943hjan04u.jpg


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 27, 2010)

If I were the judge of this contest, I would shit brix


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

If I were the judge of this contest, I would win.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If I were the judge of this contest, I would win.


Um... the judge can't judge oneself


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were the judge, it'd be my contest. Just try and stop me.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 27, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Hey Hells Malice the more you dont try to judge this contest,the more me and chemistryfreak will post



you mean the longer I leave this open, the more cute pictures will be posted? Oh no!
I'm lovin' this thread.

Chaz, stop spamming. It's getting annoying as well.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## princeEyeless (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler



http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz97/arrancar27/Cute_Anime_Girl_max600.png





Spoiler



http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz97/arrancar27/c34c.jpg





Spoiler



http://i817.photobucket.com/albums/zz97/arrancar27/pink-anime-girl-cute.jpg


can i join here??

*Posts merged*



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler










can i join here??


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry if I didn't find this on the first post but when does the comp finish?


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 27, 2010)

Mataku...


Spoiler: Catz



















Spoiler: Cats are lazy













Spoiler: Random

























Spoiler: ???













Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler











blah.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 27, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Sorry if I didn't find this on the first post but when does the comp finish?



Whenever it slows down, or Jan 1st. Whichever comes first.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't know if this was already posted... So here it is!


Spoiler



[title: Cute? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


Please leave a comment!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler















Must ....win....30$


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 28, 2010)

No ones gonna win if you guys keep pictures that look nearly the same.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Humm.... humm...


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 28, 2010)

Lol. Most of these pictures are off the first page of Google when you search "Cute pictures".


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler















Ummmm...........More!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 28, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/cutestpictures

Hey look! They are so cute!


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler














...........


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Dec 28, 2010)

This is cute, right?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2010)

by dransasuke



Just decided to get cute video series by dransasuke.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Dec 28, 2010)

Everyones posting anime catgirls and nobody used Chen yet?
Children I'm ashamed of ya. excuse the shitty quality


Spoiler


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 28, 2010)

A lot of high resolution images...


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler
















Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler











I don't think that any of the above pics have been posted yet...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't really care if it's in accordance with the rules or not or if it's already been posted but...



MAGICAL DREAM LAND.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 28, 2010)

/\ lol



Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Hells Malice... could you give us people who spam _less_ pictures a higher chance of winning?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 28, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Don't really care if it's in accordance with the rules or not or if it's already been posted but...
> 
> 
> 
> MAGICAL DREAM LAND.


I vote we change the Statue of Liberty into what this video did.

"Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses... and I shall put them in mah bukkit."


----------



## unnkown95 (Dec 28, 2010)

haha this is a cool contest, im probably going to enter


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 28, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Hey Hells Malice... could you give us people who spam _less_ pictures a higher chance of winning?


That would be unfair


----------



## Goli (Dec 28, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Hey Hells Malice... could you give us people who spam _less_ pictures a higher chance of winning?


If he did I'd automatically win, I think.
This thread has become the "Spam pictures here" thread.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 28, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Hey Hells Malice... could you give us people who spam _less_ pictures a higher chance of winning?



It's the "ultimate cuteness contest" not the "who can post the largest quantity of cuteness" thread.
A single image, story, video, etc could win. It just depends if I find it the cutest or not.

Sure, posting as many pictures as you possibly can raises your chances of posting a winner, but someone else with only a single entry could win if they post the right thing.


----------



## Ossot (Dec 28, 2010)

I was hoping this thread would end up making me feel all warm and cuddly inside, and instead it just makes me feel like a lonely middle aged asian pedophile.


----------



## Goli (Dec 28, 2010)

I decided to make an *actual* entry for this, like, done only FOR this contest.  My previous entry was for Martin's contest but it was really cute too :3. And my avatar is really cute too.

Pink haired girl. Check
Cuteness. Check
Wallpaper-able. Check (It's 800 x 600, though I could probably do a bigger version)






FYI, the lineart in the background *is* done by me, not some random Photoshop brushes mixed up together.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 29, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Hey Hells Malice... could you give us people who spam _less_ pictures a higher chance of winning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell malice wanted more cute pics too thatz why we are posting more pics and in the 1st post Hells Malice said that "You can submit as many pictures as you want. There will be no cuteness oppression in this thread. Share all ya got, or can find."


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know if anyone put it here or not but anyway

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kIJqXLMLwc


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 29, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet that would also be unfair to people like Goli who put effort and made their entries and people like me who had to type a bunch of stories from "Chicken Soup from the Soul" into Notepad and copy paste it here.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 29, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody said that winning the 30 bucks would be easy and i also did put in effort in my entries..maybe u did not see this pic which i have poster earlier


Spoiler: This is Drawn by me


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Hells Malice maybe just give the prize earlier because the holliday sale of steam will end on jan 2,if you end it earlier the person has more time to think of the games of his/her choice.Just saying


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoiler









edit: i did not draw that ^^^^^
found it on deviant art 



Spoiler


----------



## bloodyrabbit (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoiler










my current desktop wallpaper!
Soooo cute


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 29, 2010)

How the hell i post pictures?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ignore this.
Stupid mouse.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 29, 2010)

pix.gbatemp.net

or


[img]LINK TO PICTURE HERE[/img]


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 29, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hells Malice said no male pics


----------



## Exaltys (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## mameks (Dec 29, 2010)

Testerz said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 29, 2010)

Testerz said:
			
		

> Spoiler



L
O
L


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Dec 29, 2010)

Huh? Not cute or something?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 29, 2010)

This was from my computer (turns out it's a custom yu-gi-oh card I made based off Aria from Sister Princess)


Spoiler


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I strongly disagree with him.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well tough, it's not your competition.


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2010)

Spoiler



Link To Picture



I win.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Well tough, it's not your competition.


So, I don't find girls or must things cute, so what one's considers cute and what another considers cute is completely different. Thus I find those pictures cute as the same as others find their pictures cute.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The competition is to find something that Hells Malice finds cute.

A boy and a girl is fine, but he specified no male-only.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I don't really think these pictures of anime girls are really cute...

It should be more like...

Toddlers falling flat on their faces.


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe he was expressing that "Male" pictures are less likely to win in the competition. Though your pictures are cute to you, some other people might have a different opinion. It all depends on your viewpoint. Though it shouldn't matter as I've already won.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Though it shouldn't matter as I've already won.



What?! I won!

I only posted one picture, and it was absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ossot (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem like a moderately intelligent guy. And don't get me wrong, I couldn't care less what you do in your free time. I'm far too apathetic to give a shit about anyone's sexual preference or who marries who or who adopts what. Fuck if I care. 

You really do have a tendency to wave a big flag on these forums yelling "hey everyone, i'm gay!" "Hey i'm gay" "Did you guys know I'm gay?" "Hey hey hey i'm gay" "Oh well I don't like girls, i'm gay you know." We get it man. It's cool. Not only does no one care, it's the internet. Perhaps you don't have the luxury to be so in-your-face with people IRL, or maybe it's such a huge part of your identity you don't want anyone to ever ever forget that you are gay. I don't know. But really. You clearly read what the thread was about, read it's some random kid wanting to see crazy anime girls, which he considers cute, and you decided "Oh ya, i'm going to post homosexual anime pics, because... i'm gay you know." Then when someone points out to you that you that the OP was asking for female pics you finally get to make your declaration once again. If there was a thread asking for hot/cute boy pics and I busted into it with pictures of victoria secret models, that would make me an ass. "Well guys, I don't care what you wanted, I'm straight you know, i LOVE me some titties." See? That would make me an abrasive asshole, right? 

You post quite a bit, enough I have some clue who you care. Daily some random people are saying happy birthday to some other random people. Other kids are posting omgish which mod is your favorite? Why did my friend steve get banned? And other similar threads which clearly demonstrate a large portion of the gbatemp community is aware and knowledgeable of one another. I promise you, everyone, I do mean everyone, knows that you are gay by now. It's cool. You can stop going out of your way to point it out whenever possible. 

Have a great night.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

Ossot said:
			
		

> -snip-



....What the fuck? Are you really that dense?

Anyway.



Spoiler


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

The post above me is amazing.


EDIT: After taking the time to actually read the first paragraph of Ossot's post, I should take the time to mention that this post was not made in response to Ossot and my timing is indeed correct. I was speaking of course of the actual post above me made by monkat.


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Ossot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Awesome picture.


----------



## GentleFist (Dec 30, 2010)

http://api.ning.com/files/y1Q7YIyha0R2NI5J...xZw2*/rawr2.png


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

Ossot said:
			
		

> _**MY GOD WTF IS THIS SHIT SNIP**_



Like... do you know catboy at all? This is GBATemp. You don't seem that new. You should get used to it by now. You realize that he doesn't go out into every thread saying he's gay, do you? Do you also realize that he was obviously making a joke, not flaunting about his homosexuality. He of course read the first post, and he wanted some laughs so he decided to do this on a whim and make some sarcsatic comments. (which he did)

Really, after monkat and Rydian arrived, catboy didn't seem too bad.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Really, after monkat and Rydian arrived, catboy didn't seem too bad.



I take 

 to that.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That pun was so bad, and yet I can't stop laughing.


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Spoiler


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hey! This counts as a cute picture!


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Ossot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes he is.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 30, 2010)

lol why isnt this thread in a blog or EOF


----------



## Costello (Dec 30, 2010)

because it's an actual contest?

I would like to remind you-- dont post rule breaking images
no nudity, pornography, no cats, etc.


( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 30, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> because it's an actual contest?
> 
> I would like to remind you-- dont post rule breaking images
> no nudity, pornography, no cats, etc.
> ...


No cats?Your ava is a cat mind you.LOL


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> because it's an actual contest?
> 
> I would like to remind you-- dont post rule breaking images
> no nudity, pornography, no cats, etc.
> ...


So, if I posted a pic of 2 sphynxs doing teh naughties, that'd be against the rules, right?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obvious sarcasm is obvious.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a picture of my son. What's my prize?


----------



## mameks (Dec 30, 2010)

D'awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 30, 2010)

Shit I won my price with my cat! Give me the money


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> You knew this was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Gang's All Here


No really, when do I get my prize?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Ossot said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that is not what I am doing. I am posting them to make a point that not everyone find the same thing cute. I don't find girls cute, primarily anime girls since all anime girls are the same, I don't need to be gay to think that, I just happen to be. I am not flaunting my sexuality I am posting what I think is cute, I could post what everyone wants me to post, but half the time I find them less cute and due to the predictability that same image will have been posted a million times before mine
Also I can tell the only reason you posted that is because I happened to have "gay" in my title, but everyone seems to have just skimmed over other members who have posted the same thing. I am not going to point out names since it would be unfair to them.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Still waiting on my $15....


----------



## Ossot (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Also I can tell the only reason you posted that is because I happened to have "gay" in my title, but everyone seems to have just skimmed over other members who have posted the same thing. I am not going to point out names since it would be unfair to them.



To be honest, I didn't even skim this thread. I loaded it once or twice, made a response about wtf anime girls, seriously? Then just happened to hit it again to see if anyone replied to me. During that time I saw someone's reply to you and went and found your post. If other people have done the same, I apologize. And perhaps you do stand out more due to the username.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 31, 2010)

_*snip_

Just wanted to said thanks!


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

That picture wasn't entirely cute...

Mildly arousing, though.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

I expected it. Congratulations anyways.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 31, 2010)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> _*snip_
> 
> Just wanted to said thanks!


Now go buy your acekard2i(after that much posting not even a win)


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 31, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> chemistryfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe i already own a AK2i(i think everyone did their best ^_______^) 
The competition was awesome as i get to increase my own collection of cute stuffs too! Haha


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 1, 2011)

It's all good, haha. In my mind. I still win.
Congrats to you chemistryfreak


----------

